# Young first time user, thinking of starting HGH. I have many questions...



## Dominanten (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey, dudes. 

I am 23 years old, turning 24 in two months and am thinking of starting up a cycle of HGH for at least 6 months.

I am aware that my HGH should pretty much be in high gear at this age, but am speculating that my IGF-1 is in the lower end because of prior sickness. (I am getting blood tested next week to check this).

*What do I want to get out of HGH?* I am hoping to gain a little height and repair my gut from years of damage. I was very sick between ages of 16-22 due to undiagnosed Celiac Disease, so I am almost 100% sure my growth was stunted. As I am currently 5'8 tall while my dad is 6'4 tall. So it wouldn't surprise me if I could gain an extra inch or two from HGH, as I've recently grown too. I have been on a gluten free diet for over a year(Celiac Disease is intolerance to gluten for those who don't know) and I have gained a little more than an inch in height since then. And my co-workers and parents have recently told me that I seemed to have grown lately, and I have noticed this too, as I am very aware of my height lol.. So I speculate at least my lower vertebrae bone isn't fused yet. And it's very possible the higher ones aren't either. Since the lower vertebrae doesn't normally fuse until 21-25 age in men. And in my case probably even later due to my _speculated_ delayed growth.

My gastrointestinal linen was also heavily damaged from Celiac Disease. And I read that HGH can speed up the healing process of the intestinal barrier. Since the stomach is where the IGF-1 receptors are most densely packed (from what I've read). 

*Another BIG reason I wanna take HGH* and the reason I think my IGF-1 is low; is because I can barely workout anymore. If I do a killer workout at the gym I feel like absolute shit for at least 3-4 days. I feel inflamed and swelled as a mother****er and it's so goddamn tragic since I love working out more than anything. It feels like getting the flue and my brainfog gets unreal, it lasts for at least 3 days minimum. I dare not even do deadlifts anymore because of this.  My appetite also disappears completely after a workout and doesn't return for a week or two. Al though it has been getting better since I cut out gluten. I wish I could workout 4-5 times a week like back in the days, that'd make me so goddamn happy. 



I am not expecting or frankly care that much for packing on pounds of muscles or shed any body-fat. A little fat loss or muscle gains would be cool, I guess. But that's just bonuses for me. This is mostly for height gain, repair of intestinal linen and being able to workout a lot again. I am normal weight weight for my height; around 160 lbs. 


The thing is; I have no experience with pinning anything.

I can get a hold of Pharma HGH, but the price point would be very expensive, and honestly it'd require me to cut down my food budget by 1/3.

That is if I was gonna do 3-4 IUs a day. But as said, I am not sure on that either? How much do I really need? And do I need to do every day pinning? Or should every other day be fine? Since there's studies of children using HGH for height that responded better to EoT pins and gained more height than those who pinned every day. 

If Generic brands are just as good, I'd definitely wanna try those instead, as I wouldn't have to cut down my food budget then. What do you guys think of Generic vs Pharma? How big of a difference is it? Which generic brand has the most consistent quality atm? I know it varies from batch to batch. Is it mostly danger-related? Or the lack of potency we're talking about here?

Last few days I have been reading tons on the internet. But it's hard to come to a conclusion since a lot of people say many different things. Some say Pharma is a waste of money and Generic is just as good. While other swear by Pharma and says Generic is nothing but shit. It's all really confusing on which side to pick.


So now that I have given a quick summary as to why I'd wanna start a cycle of HGH. What do you guys think? Is this all nonsense? Or do you think I can actually get something out of HGH from what I've told you?

I truly appreciate anyone who takes their time to read this and reply. As this is not something I'd wanna jump on without asking some experienced users first.


----------



## daddyboul (Mar 17, 2019)

There is no way for us to know if this is nonsense or not, you know what you have been dealing with more then us. If you are having negative repercussions from the celiac disease and your igf-1 levels do come back low then you can certainly get help from a doctor.

Speak with your doctors and let them look at your spine and your numbers and they will help you from there, plus assuming you have decent insurance(I know its 2019 and that's one hell of a joke isn't it?) a script would make things a lot cheaper.


----------



## Dominanten (Mar 17, 2019)

daddyboul said:


> There is no way for us to know if this is nonsense or not, you know what you have been dealing with more then us. If you are having negative repercussions from the celiac disease and your igf-1 levels do come back low then you can certainly get help from a doctor.
> 
> Speak with your doctors and let them look at your spine and your numbers and they will help you from there, plus assuming you have decent insurance(I know its 2019 and that's one hell of a joke isn't it?) a script would make things a lot cheaper.



It will be interesting to see the blood results of my IGF-1. 

I doubt it's possible to get help from a doctor in my country (Sweden), even if my IGF-1 levels were in the lower 5%. They never give out prescription for any kind of hormones etc. You'd have to be in life danger for it to happen.

I have read many reports on Swedish forums of people having 150-200~ (ng/Dl) Test levels and the endocrinologist refusing to prescribe TRT. Even more so at my age. 

Most doctors in Sweden are completely incompetent. Which is another reason it took so long for me to get diagnosed with Celiac Disease as well. I literally diagnosed myself after visiting several different doctors over the period of 4-5 years. They just shook their heads and said I had "IBS", that's the best they could do. Ran several blood profiles obviously, but of course that didn't show anything except elevated CRP levels. So I have no faith in going to doctors in this country anymore. It just causes me too much rage lol. 



On another note; are there any peptide combos that could stimulate HGH production in the equivalent of 2 IUs? Because the more I look at Pharma HGH price, the more I realize it's not doable on my budget. And I'd probably have to go with Generic HGH at best, or some kind of Peptide combo as said.



Thanks a ton for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## Dominanten (Mar 20, 2019)

Sorry for double posting.

I'll be purchasing Ipamorelin + Mod GRF(1-29) to run for a while and see where it takes me.

I will update you guys on how it goes.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 21, 2019)

The fatigue and slow recovery after working out sounds like you might have some diet issues to me.. Meaning: are you taking in enough calories and protein..? Especially since your stomach is bad? 

If you're intent on using something black market to heal your GI issues I'd probably go with BPC157. https://www.karger.com/Article/Pdf/338435
Using HGH just for that seems kind of crazy to me..


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 21, 2019)

Don’t waste your money


----------



## Mythos (Mar 21, 2019)

Also, you're 23, you're not getting any taller from HGH.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 21, 2019)

Mythos said:


> Also, you're 23, you're not getting any taller from HGH.



This ^^
That ship has sailed. 
Very expensive fat burner. There are other peptides and supps (much cheaper) that can help your gut.
I wouldnt bother if I were you. And you say "I think my IGF-1 is low". Never go in thinking, get bloodwork...


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 21, 2019)

your funny bud

your too old and dont have the cash for the real stuff, nor a means to get your hands on it.  Be content with your current height


----------



## Dominanten (Mar 24, 2019)

Mythos said:


> The fatigue and slow recovery after working out sounds like you might have some diet issues to me.. Meaning: are you taking in enough calories and protein..? Especially since your stomach is bad?
> 
> If you're intent on using something black market to heal your GI issues I'd probably go with BPC157.
> Using HGH just for that seems kind of crazy to me..



There's nothing wrong with my diet. I study nutritional science and have been obsessed with my diet for many years. Which is why I'm turning to injections now for the first time.

I have read some of BPC157, it sounds interesting as hell. I am defo buying a 2ml vial along with Mod, Ipa and Hexarelin. 



Mythos said:


> Also, you're 23, you're not getting any taller from HGH.



I'm not expecting much, tbh. I have grown an inch the past year as I said, many people have commented on it being weird for my age, except my dad who said he didn't stop growing until his mid 20's either. I'm not counting on anymore height gain though, would just be a sweet bonus tbh.



Rot-Iron66 said:


> This ^^
> That ship has sailed.
> Very expensive fat burner. There are other peptides and supps (much cheaper) that can help your gut.
> I wouldnt bother if I were you. And you say "I think my IGF-1 is low". Never go in thinking, get bloodwork...



It was just pure speculation, buddy. But you're right, getting bloodwork done is in my best interest.



gymrat827 said:


> your funny bud
> 
> your too old and dont have the cash for the real stuff, nor a means to get your hands on it.  Be content with your current height



I have no problem getting a hold of genuine pharma HGH as mentioned in OP. I don't wanna go too deep into it, but I have a russian mate who is an Admin of a Darknet marketplace with lots of connections for anything you could think of.... Cash is another story though. 

I'm alright with my height at this point, more so now that I gained an inch the last year. I spent all my teenage years being insecure over it. So now I just think it'd be a cool bonus to gain another inch or two, considering I did gain height lately and my father didn't stop growing until he was in his mid 20's. Time will tell. But really, I don't worry about it. 

I'm mostly excited about the recovery aspect of peptides though, since my recovery has taken a huge hit over the last few years. I have read many threads online about people around my age who has seen good results in terms of recovery with this stack, so I am somewhat hopeful. 

My testosterone is in the 900's last time I checked half a year ago, and have no problem with putting on mass. Just that my recovery after a workout is insanely slow.


I will start updating when I start my "cycle".


----------

